# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Tiranë: Qeveria heq doganën për makinat

## DYDRINAS

Hiqet dogana për makinat

04/07/2011 15:00


Cmimet e automjeteve në tregun e brendshëm pritet të ulen ndjeshëm, pasi qeveria ka vendosur të heqë doganën dhe taksën e shitjes brenda vendit.

Top Channel ka mësuar formulën e re të përgatitur nga Ministria e Financave që shumë shpejt do i dërgohet si draft qeverisë dhe më pas kuvendit për votim së bashku me ndryshimet në buxhet. Sipas draftit, qytetarët që importojnë një automjet nga jashtë tani nuk do të paguajnë më doganë, por ajo do të zëvendësohet nga një taksë tjetër, e cila do të paguhet cdo vit, kur bëhet kolaudimi i makinës.

Taksa e re bazohet pak a shumë tek e njëjta formulë si ajo e taksës së importit, por duke qenë se do jetë e shtrirë në vite, shuma që do paguhet për cdo vit është dhjetëra herë më e ulët nga taksa ekzistuese, e cila në disa raste ishte sa tre apo katërfishi i cmimit të vetë automjetit. Edhe taksa e re varet sërish nga numri i viteve të përdorimit të automjetit dhe cilindratat e saj.

Por ajo që ndryshon është se nëse tani qytetari që importonte një automjet e paguante menjëherë detyrimin në doganë, taksa e re e shtire atë në vite. Paralelisht me doganën dhe taksën e shitjes brenda vendit do të hiqet edhe taksa e qarkullimit dhe ajo e regjistrimit, të cilat nuk do të paguhen më cdo vit, sikurse është bërë deri më tani, por do të mblidhen në mënyrë indirekte përmes rritjes së taksave të karburanit.

Burime i thanë Top Channel, se qeveria do të rrisë me 2 lekë për litër taksat e karburanit, cka sipas tyre bën një shpërndarje më të drejtë të taksës. Pasi aktualisht taksa e qarkullimit është e njëjtë si për ata qytetarë që i përdorin shumë automjetet e tyre ashtu edhe për ata familjarë që i përdorin më pak. Me formulën e re, taksa që një qytetar do paguajë për qarkullim dhe regjistrim do të varet nga sa ai e përdor automjetin e tij sepse do jetë e inkorpurar në karburant. 

Top-Channel

----------


## drague

pak e nderlikuar duket.

shpresojme te jete e vertete.

----------


## Bamba

Duke e ditur se shqiptari e mban makinen deri sa te japi shpirt, normalisht duke marre taksat cdo vit i bjen te fitoje me shume! Thoni pastaj qe qeveria shqiptare nuk di!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albo

*Zbardhet formula*

*Hiqet dogana, qarkullimi vjetor dhe regjistrimi. Pa taksa makinat 3-vjeçare*

Shumë shpejt shqiptarët do të kenë mundësi të blejnë makina me çmim të lirë, për shkak se nuk do të aplikohen disa taksa që aktualisht rëndojnë vlerën e mjetit të transportit.

Gazeta zbardh të plotë draftin e Ministrisë së Financave, e cila pret firmën finale të Kryeministrit në qeveri. Varianti i ri propozon heqjen e taksës për importin e makinave, taksën e shit- blerjes, taksën e qarkullimit vjetor dhe taksën e regjistrimit. Këto detyrime do të zëvendësohen me formulën e re, e cila do paguhet një herë në vit përpara se mjeti i transportit të kalojë për kontroll te kolaudimi.

Taksa e re që zëvendëson detyrimet që paguhen sot për të importuar, blerë, shitur dhe mbajtur makinë, bazohet mbi një formulë e cila varet direkt nga viti i prodhimit të mjetit, fuqia motorike dhe lloji i karburantit.

Burime konfidenciale të Ministrisë së Financave tregojnë për “Shqip” se, makinat e reja, të prodhuara në tre vitet e fundit nuk do të kenë asnjë taksë, si kur importohen, ashtu dhe kur shkojnë për te kolaudimi. Këto mjete të luksit kanë avantazhin e mospagesës së taksave për aq kohë se viti i prodhimit nuk i kalon tre vjet, më pas për çdo vit tjetër përdorim i shtohet koeficienti, sikurse paraqitet në formulë.

Heqja e taksës doganore dhe e detyrimeve të tjera do të krijojë në buxhetin e shtetit humbje nga të ardhurat, por nga ana tjetër kompensohet me vendosjen e një tarife të re të unifikuar, që gjithsesi është më e vogël se aktualja.

E gjithë formula bazohet te koeficienti i vitit të prodhimit, i cili nuk do të jetë më fikse 0.5, por nis me 0.3 dhe rritet çdo vit me 0.01.

Kështu, nëse një mjet me vit prodhimi të 2008 (i ka kaluar 3 vjet, është tek i 4-ti), me motor 1.2, naftë (25 lekë), do të paguajë taksë para se të kolaudohet rreth 9 mijë lekë, kur sot arrin në 12 mijë lekë, gjithnjë pa tarifën e kolaudimit prej 1800 lekë. Ky shembull u dha për automjetet të cilave koeficientit i vitit të prodhimit u rritet çdo vit me nga 0.01 pasi të kenë kaluar vitin e tretë. Pra, në vitin e katërt koeficienti është 0.3, në vitin e pestë (shtohet 0.01) 0.31, në vitin e gjashtë 0.32 e kështu me radhë.

Në tërësi taksat ulen për drejtuesit e automjeteve me motor cilindrate të vogël, me benzinë dhe vit prodhimi sa më të fundit, një makinë me motor 1.8 do të paguajë më shumë detyrim se ajo me motor 1.2. Kjo, për shkak se djeg më tepër karburant. Pra, të gjitha elementet te formula nxjerrin një detyrim që varion nga fuqia motorike dhe viti i prodhimit.

Heqja e doganës i jep mundësi individëve të importojnë mjete me çmim shumë të lirë, ndërsa detyrimi vjetor për t’u paguar bazohet te formula: fuqia motorike x lloji i karburantit x koeficienti i vitit të prodhimit (0.3 pas tre vjet prodhimi dhe që rritet me 0.01 për çdo vit të përdorur pas kësaj).

Shembujt që janë dhënë vlejnë vetëm për automjetet, pasi për furgonët, kamionët etj., ka të tjerë koefiçentë.

Shqip

----------


## BlueBaron

Po, por qeveria duhet te ndaloje qarkullimin e automjeteve Euro 0, Euro 1 dhe Euro 2 per naften, ndersa per benzinen Euro 0 dhe Euro 1 ne pjesen me te madhe te dites, psh 16 ore. Ndryshe Shqiperia do te kthehet ne nje kosh plehrash per rrangallat e Europes ...

----------


## OPARI

kjo me aqe sa une kuptoje eshte thjeshte nje mynyre per te ngritur cmimin e karburantit ,dhe me ngritjen e cmimit te karburantit do kemi rritjen e cmimeve ne cdo aspekt

nejse se per TACIN dhe AALPETIN e ARGITES eshte ky ligj

----------


## Albo

> kjo me aqe sa une kuptoje eshte thjeshte nje mynyre per te ngritur cmimin e karburantit ,dhe me ngritjen e cmimit te karburantit do kemi rritjen e cmimeve ne cdo aspekt
> 
> nejse se per TACIN dhe AALPETIN e ARGITES eshte ky ligj


Si e kuptove kete, duke diskutuar me veten apo duke lexuar lajmet me lart? Ligji nuk ka lidhje fare me benzinen, ka lidhje me shitblerjen e makinave. Shteti te stimulon ty si qytetar i atij vendi, qe te blesh nje makine sa me te re, jo makina te vjetra qe edhe harxhojne benzine shume edhe ndotin ambientin. Po bleve nje makine qe eshte prodhuar 3 vitet e fundit, nuk paguan takse fare ne dogane, dhe po bleve makine qe eshte prodhuar para 3 vjetesh, paguan takse ne baze te nje formule qe penalizon ata qe blejne makina shume te vjetra.

Dhe futja e makinave te reja ne vend do ta uli cmimin e naftes/benzines e nuk do ta rrisi. Makinat e reja kane rendiment me te madh, bejne me shume km rruge me nje liter benzine, qe do te thote qe kerkesa per nafte/benzine ne vend do te bier dhe detyrimisht edhe cmimi do te bier.

Ky ligj mbi te gjitha mbron ambientin dhe shendetin e qytetareve ne qytete si Tirana qe i mbulon pluhuri dhe tymi i naftes e benzines se makinave te vjetra.

Albo

----------


## OPARI

> Si e kuptove kete, duke diskutuar me veten apo duke lexuar lajmet me lart? Ligji nuk ka lidhje fare me benzinen, ka lidhje me shitblerjen e makinave. Shteti te stimulon ty si qytetar i atij vendi, qe te blesh nje makine sa me te re, jo makina te vjetra qe edhe harxhojne benzine shume edhe ndotin ambientin. Po bleve nje makine qe eshte prodhuar 3 vitet e fundit, nuk paguan takse fare ne dogane, dhe po bleve makine qe eshte prodhuar para 3 vjetesh, paguan takse ne baze te nje formule qe penalizon ata qe blejne makina shume te vjetra.
> 
> Dhe futja e makinave te reja ne vend do ta uli cmimin e naftes/benzines e nuk do ta rrisi. Makinat e reja kane rendiment me te madh, bejne me shume km rruge me nje liter benzine, qe do te thote qe kerkesa per nafte/benzine ne vend do te bier dhe detyrimisht edhe cmimi do te bier.
> 
> Ky ligj mbi te gjitha mbron ambientin dhe shendetin e qytetareve ne qytete si Tirana qe i mbulon pluhuri dhe tymi i naftes e benzines se makinave te vjetra.
> 
> Albo


keta artikujt e tu nuk i lexoje ndonjeher se jane o partiak ose nga gazatat(keto te fundit i lexoj para se te hyje ketu),dhe ne nje pjese te mire te gazetave flitet per nje 5 leke rritje te cmimit te karburanteve qe ne kete mynyre paguan aqe sa e perdor makinen(qe me duket e drejte nga njera ane )se ana tjeter eshte do kemi rritje cmimesh

po  duke biseduar me veten time dhe xhepin tim apo dhe nje pjese shume te madhe te shqipetarve qe nuk do kene kurre ate lloj lluksi qe ne cdo 3 vjete te na blen makina te reja 

dhe shqipetaret nuk ma do mendja se i blen makina te vjetra pasi dogana apo taksat jane njelloj si te rejat

do ulet cmimi i karburantit sepse makinat do harxhojne me pak apo nuk do perdoren aqe sa duhet-tani ja ke futur si kau peles ,me bostanet e krahason karburantin

po une qe e kame makinen dhe kame paguar dogane do vazhdoje te paguaj me shtrenjet kualidimin plus dhe karburantin me 5 leke me shtrenjte

pse ti nuk je dakorte qe me ngritjen e karburanteve nuk do ngrihen cmimet apo ne shqiperi ndodh ndryshe

----------


## BlueBaron

> Si e kuptove kete, duke diskutuar me veten apo duke lexuar lajmet me lart? Ligji nuk ka lidhje fare me benzinen, ka lidhje me shitblerjen e makinave. Shteti te stimulon ty si qytetar i atij vendi, qe te blesh nje makine sa me te re, jo makina te vjetra qe edhe harxhojne benzine shume edhe ndotin ambientin. Po bleve nje makine qe eshte prodhuar 3 vitet e fundit, nuk paguan takse fare ne dogane, dhe po bleve makine qe eshte prodhuar para 3 vjetesh, paguan takse ne baze te nje formule qe penalizon ata qe blejne makina shume te vjetra.
> 
> Dhe futja e makinave te reja ne vend do ta uli cmimin e naftes/benzines e nuk do ta rrisi. Makinat e reja kane rendiment me te madh, bejne me shume km rruge me nje liter benzine, qe do te thote qe kerkesa per nafte/benzine ne vend do te bier dhe detyrimisht edhe cmimi do te bier.
> 
> Ky ligj mbi te gjitha mbron ambientin dhe shendetin e qytetareve ne qytete si Tirana qe i mbulon pluhuri dhe tymi i naftes e benzines se makinave te vjetra.
> 
> Albo




Flet per periudhen afatgjate apo per nje te ardhme imagjinare ??? Me e mira do te ishte periudha afatgjate, ndersa realja do te ishte e ardhmja imagjinare. 

Qe ky ligj te ule kerkesen per karburant nga automjetet eshte GOMARLLIK. Kete nuk e beson as edhe me i gjelbri ne bote. Te rritesh karburantin me 20 apo 25 leke te vjetra per liter pa llogaritur TVSH eshte shume per nivelin e Shqiprise. 


Heqja e doganes, ne periudhen afatshkurter, do t'a ktheje Shqiprine ne nje kosh plehrash. Kushton me pak te nderrosh nje makine te vjeter çdo tre vjet se sa te blesh nje te re.


Taksa qarkullimit duhet paguar çdo vit ne baze te kW dhe CV qe ka makina, ndersa taksa rregjistrimit te paguhet vetem kur ka ndryshim pronesie dhe gjithmone ne baze te kW.

----------


## juanito02

Eshte me shume hile kjo levizje ngaqe ska leke qeveria.
Ja si eshte puna
Sot po te sjellesh makine nga jashte paguan tvsh dhe taksen e ndotjes.
Kete e paguajne  importuesit dhe shitesit e makinave.
Tani taksa e ndotjes hiqet dhe nuk paguhet po o do te jete takse e trete me vehte qe i shtohet takses se qarkullimit dhe kolaudimit dmth do paguajne 3 taksa nga 2 qe jane. 
Kjo mund te vendoset edhe ne cmim te karburantit, dmth 2 taksa qe jane plus shtesen ne cmim te karburantit, vlera do jete rreth 15000 leke ne vit.

Importues jane ta zeme 300 dhe paguajne takse deri 2 milion leke te vjetra.
Po te shumezosh gjithe taksat e importueseve dhe gjith taksat e cdo makine ne Shqiperi del qeverria fiton 100 mije here me shume me sistemin e ri.
Dhe gjthe keto leke dalin nga xhepi  shqiptareve.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Eshte me shume hile kjo levizje ngaqe ska leke qeveria.
> Ja si eshte puna
> Sot po te sjellesh makine nga jashte paguan tvsh dhe taksen e ndotjes.
> Kete e paguajne  importuesit dhe shitesit e makinave.
> Tani taksa e ndotjes hiqet dhe nuk paguhet po o do te jete takse e trete me vehte qe i shtohet takses se qarkullimit dhe kolaudimit dmth do paguajne 3 taksa nga 2 qe jane. 
> Kjo mund te vendoset edhe ne cmim te karburantit, dmth 2 taksa qe jane plus shtesen ne cmim te karburantit, vlera do jete rreth 15000 leke ne vit.
> 
> Importues jane ta zeme 300 dhe paguajne takse deri 2 milion leke te vjetra.
> Po te shumezosh gjithe taksat e importueseve dhe gjith taksat e cdo makine ne Shqiperi del qeverria fiton 100 mije here me shume me sistemin e ri.
> Dhe gjthe keto leke dalin nga xhepi  shqiptareve.




Taksa ndotjes eshte e paefektshme. Sherben vetem per te krijuar te ardhura, kur qellimi i vertete duhet te jete mosndotja e ambientit.

Taksa e qarkullimit dhe kolaudimi nuk kane te njejten vlere monetare. Kolaudimi kushton me pak se taksa qarkullimit. 

Nqs qeveria kerkon te stimuloje nderrimin e parkut te automjeteve qe qarkullojne ne Shqipri me qellim mbrojtjen e ambjentit, atehere menyra e vetme eshte ndalimi i qarkullimit gjate dites se makinave Euro 0, 1 dhe 2 per naften dhe Euro 0 dhe 1 per benzinen. Dogana duhet te jete zero per Euro 4 dhe 5, minimale per Euro 3 (me pak se 250 uro).

----------


## Albo

> Qe ky ligj te ule kerkesen per karburant nga automjetet eshte GOMARLLIK. Kete nuk e beson as edhe me i gjelbri ne bote. Te rritesh karburantin me 20 apo 25 leke te vjetra per liter pa llogaritur TVSH eshte shume per nivelin e Shqiprise.


Kostoja e nje makine te re eshte e barabarte me koston e karburantit qe ajo makine do te harxhoje per gjithe jetegjatesine e saj, 20 vjet le te themi. Ta them kete, qe te kesh te qarte qe kostoja fillestare e blerjes se makines, eshte shume here me e larte se sa kostoja e karburantit. Kjo eshte e vertete ne Shqiperi, eshte e vertete ne gjithe vendet e botes. Nuk e di se sa ishte taksa qe mblidhte shteti ne dogana apo ne shitjet e makinave te reja, por ne Amerike varion nga 5% - 10% te vleres se makines se re, varet nga shteti ku banon. Pra nese une ble nje makine te re qe kushton $20,000, totali qe nxjerr nga xhepi eshte 21,200, pasi me duhet ti paguaj edhe shtetit ku jetoj 6% takse.  Me ato $1200 qe une i paguaj shtetit takse, eshte kostoja ime vjetore per karburant per ate makine. Nese une nuk do ta paguaja ate takse ne Amerike, do te ishte njesoj si te mos paguaja per karburantin per 1 vit.

Formula e re eshte shume e ndershme, pasi nuk diskriminon me bleresin: me ligjet ekzistuese, vetem milioneret e njerezit e pasur blejne makina te reja, pasi vlerat e makinave te reja qe shiten ne Shqiperi jane nder me te lartat ne Evrope, fale tarifave doganore e taksave. Heqja e ketyre tarifave e taksave per 3 vjet per makinat e reja qe hyjne ne vend, ul koston totale te makinave te reja ne vend me 10-15% nga vlera aktuale. Kjo nuk favorizon vetem ate te pasurin, i cili do ta perballonte makinen e re edhe pa keto lehtesira, kjo favorizon ate qytetarin e shtreses se mesme, qe mund te bleje nje makine te re me nje kosto 15% me te ulet.

Ligji e favorizon qytetarin shqiptar edhe ne nje aspekt tjeter: sapo firmat e makinave te mesojne qe mund te shesin makina ne Shqiperi pa dogane e pa taksa, ato do te vershojne te hapin filialet e tyre ne vend. Kjo do te sjelli jo vetem nje larmi makinash te reja per te zgjedhur, por do te sjelli edhe konkurencen e ketyre firmave me njera-tjetren per biznesin tuaj. Dhe atje ku ka konkurence, fiton gjithmone konsumatori.

Efekti tjeter qe ligji do te kete, eshte joshja e gjithe konsumatorit ballkanik ne tregun shqiptar te makinave. Nese shteti shqiptar i heq keto tarifa doganore per makinat e reja, dhe shtetet e tjera i mbajne, te gjithe konsumatoret e vendeve fqinje do te vijne te blejne makinat e tyre ne Shqiperi. Dhe kjo eshte dicka pozitive pasi ka per te bere qe ne Shqiperi te hyje edhe linja e kreditimit per makinat, nga bankat private. Sa me i madh tregu i makinave te reja, aq me te lehte do ta kene shqiptaret per te blere nje makine te re me linje krediti nga banka, ashtu sic blejne gjithe popujt e tjere ne Perendim.

Persa i perket taskes mbi vitet e perdorimit dhe rendimentit te makines, ato duhen pershendetur ne fakt. Shteti do te penalizoje te gjithe ata qytetare, qe ngasin nje makine te vjeter, qe djeg shume nafte/benzine dhe qe ndot ambientin ne te cilin leviz. Ai qe nget nje makine te re, do te kurseje leke ne kete drejtim, pasi do te paguaje nje takse me te ulet vjetore. Kuptohet qe taksa nuk eshte e konsiderueshme. Efekti i takses do te jete qe do te edukoje motoristet shqiptare  mbi koston e ngarjes se makines. Cdo vit qe une ngas nje makine 20 vjecare me kushton mua X me shume leke ne vit se sa po te ngisja nje makine me te re. Dhe kjo do te jete shtyse e madhe per qytetaret qe te blejne makina me te reja. Ai qe ka nje makine 20 vjecare, do te bleje nje makine 10 vjecare, por kjo mund te mos duket ty ndonje ndryshim i madh, por eshte ne fakt nje ndryshim i madh pasi ajo makine do te kete rendiment me te mire, do te djegi me pak benzine, dhe do te ndoti me pak ambientin. Me kohen kjo do te beje qe shqiptaret ti nxjerrin jashte qarkullimit makinat rangalla e te ngasin makina me te mira. Dhe me kohen kjo do te beje qe ne vend te bier kerkesa per karburante: makinat me te reja se ato ekzistuese do te djegin me pak karburant per te njejten distance. Ashtu si ajri qe ti do te thithesh do te jete me i pastert se ai aktual.

Persa i perket takses se karburanteve, qe do te rritet me 2 leke per liter, edhe kjo eshte nje takse shume e ndershme. Qeveria e zhvendosi taksimin nga akti i shitblerjes se makines, ne perdorimin e saj, sa here qe ti mbush makinen me karburant. Dhe qe ta kuptosh se perse ky lloj taksimi eshte i ndershem, duhet te kesh te qarte dy gjera: a) kostoja e makines se re eshte fikse, ti si konsumator nuk e kontrollon dot, paguan aq sa ta nxjerr ne treg firma qe e ka prodhuar. b) koston e karburantit, ti si qytetar e kontrollon ne nje fare mase duke kontrolluar kohen dhe distancen qe e nget makinen. Ai motorist qe e nget makinen per nje kohe te gjate dhe ne distance do te paguaje me shume takse tek pika e karburantit, se do ta mbushi me shpesh makinen. Kurse ai qytetari qe e perdor makinen vetem per te levizur ne qytet, per te shkuar ne pune e per nevojat familjare, do te paguaje me pak takse.

Makinat e vjetra qe qarkullojne ne Shqiperi jane burimi me i madh i ndotjes se ambientit, dhe kostoja e ndotjes se ambientit eshte ndikimi negativ ne shendetin e mireqenien e shoqerise. Dhe ky ligj, nese shkruhet sic duhet dhe aplikohet sic duhet, do te kete efektin me te madh pozitiv ne permiresimin e ambientit shqiptar.

Albo

----------


## BlueBaron

Shiko Albo. Diskutimi yt qendron ne teori, por ne praktike çalon. 

Jam shume dakort te hiqet taksa e doganes per makinat. Kete gje e ka kerkuar dhe BE. Por jam kunder qarkullimit te makinave Euro 0, 1 dhe 2, pasi ndosin ambientin ne menyre te ekzagjeruar.


Marrim nje shembull konkret.

Nje makine Euro 1 apo 2 ne Europe kushton rreth 500 - 1000 euro. Karburanti qe harxhon ne ciklin urban (qytet) varion nga 6-8 litra (makine 1100 cc). Nje makine Euro 3, 4 apo 5 po ne ciklin urban harxhon nga 5-7 litra, gjithmone e njejta cilindrate. Me thuaj ke makine me leverdis te blej ???

----------


## cool_shqype

> Shiko Albo. Diskutimi yt qendron ne teori, por ne praktike çalon. 
> 
> Jam shume dakort te hiqet taksa e doganes per makinat. Kete gje e ka kerkuar dhe BE. Por jam kunder qarkullimit te makinave Euro 0, 1 dhe 2, pasi ndosin ambientin ne menyre te ekzagjeruar.
> 
> 
> Marrim nje shembull konkret.
> 
> Nje makine Euro 1 apo 2 ne Europe kushton rreth 500 - 1000 euro. Karburanti qe harxhon ne ciklin urban (qytet) varion nga 6-8 litra (makine 1100 cc). Nje makine Euro 3, 4 apo 5 po ne ciklin urban harxhon nga 5-7 litra, gjithmone e njejta cilindrate. Me thuaj ke makine me leverdis te blej ???


per mendimin tim nuk qendron e mira tek "se sa cubik eshte makina" por tek cilesia e makines, sa praktike dhe sa eshte kostoja e mirmbajtjes dhe pjeseve te kembimit,  c'far elementesh te sigurise ka ne te, c'far cilesie te filtrimit ka dhe mbi te gjitha (per mendimin tim) ne terrenin e Shqiperise makinat qe mund te perballojne rruget jane makinat me nje kubizem me teper se 2000....ne qofte se do te perdoresh nje me 1000 - 1600 per pak vjet maina do te shenderrohet ne germadhe......

----------


## xhori

sa makina shyn ne vit ne shqiperi dhe sa  karburant  shitet ne vit ne shqiperi, beni pak llogari  se sa fitohet me 2 lek ngritje  per liter  dhe sa fitohet nga shitja e makinave
besoj se nga shitja e karburanti fitohen shuma  marramendese,,,,, populli e ka ne b... ketu sepse ngritja karburanti sjell   cmim me te lart  te biletave e gjith  produkteve qe vijne nga karburanti

----------


## Brari

cfar ka me leverdi ne kte rast?

a kam rast te mire un si i jashtem te coj nje makin tek njerzit e mij ne shqiperi?

a i vret ata kjo makine me shum tani apo me pare ne lidhje me taksat e doganat?

kush na i shpjegon keto marifete se nuk marr vesh.

----------


## Station

> sa makina shyn ne vit ne shqiperi dhe sa  karburant  shitet ne vit ne shqiperi, beni pak llogari  se sa fitohet me *2 lek* ngritje  per liter  dhe sa fitohet nga shitja e makinave
> besoj se nga shitja e karburanti fitohen shuma  marramendese,,,,, populli e ka ne b... ketu sepse ngritja karburanti sjell   cmim me te lart  te biletave e gjith  produkteve qe vijne nga karburanti


Po pse ore njërëz vërtet mendoni se ju hap barku Qeverisë për popullin??
E para e punës nafta do ngrihet minimumi *7 lekë* për litër dhe kjo gjë do bjeri gjith kusuret e tjera nga mbrapa kurse formula që mendon të përdori Qeveria do rëndoi pagesat që do bëj një përdorues automjeti në krahasim me ç'janë aktualisht.
Psh. nëse një përdorues i një makine 250 cc diesel prodhim i vitit 1992 sot paguan 12400 lekë në vit në formën e dy taksave sipas formulës që propozon Qeveria për të njëjtën makinë do paguhet një taksë e vetme që shkon 37500 lekë të reja.
Dhe mendoni që ky vit prodhimi makinash mbizotëron në një përqindje shumë të madhe në Shqipëri.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Po pse ore njërëz vërtet mendoni se ju hap barku Qeverisë për popullin??
> E para e punës nafta do ngrihet minimumi *7 lekë* për litër dhe kjo gjë do bjeri gjith kusuret e tjera nga mbrapa kurse formula që mendon të përdori Qeveria do rëndoi pagesat që do bëj një përdorues automjeti në krahasim me ç'janë aktualisht.
> Psh. nëse një përdorues i një makine 250 cc diesel prodhim i vitit 1992 sot paguan 12400 lekë në vit në formën e dy taksave sipas formulës që propozon Qeveria për të njëjtën makinë do paguhet një taksë e vetme që shkon 37500 lekë të reja.
> Dhe mendoni që ky vit prodhimi makinash mbizotëron në një përqindje shumë të madhe në Shqipëri.




Ndotja e ambjentit nga ato makina eshte tmerresisht e larte. Makinat diesel Euro 0, 1 dhe 2 duhet ta ndalohet te qarkullojne gjate dites. Nqs ndotja e ambientit do te matej sipas niveleve te BE, Tirana do te shkepej ne gjoba.


Per mendimin tim taksa per qarkullimin e atyre makinave duhet te jete me e larte, ndryshe askush nuk ka per te vendosur per t'i nderruar.

----------


## BlueBaron

> cfar ka me leverdi ne kte rast?
> 
> a kam rast te mire un si i jashtem te coj nje makin tek njerzit e mij ne shqiperi?
> 
> a i vret ata kjo makine me shum tani apo me pare ne lidhje me taksat e doganat?
> 
> kush na i shpjegon keto marifete se nuk marr vesh.




Leverdia eshte tek dogana qe nuk paguhet. Nqs vendos te çosh nje makine ne Shqiperi nuk do te paguash doganen, siç ndodh ne BE.


Nje keshille e imja. Nqs vendos te dergosh nje makine zgjidh nje Euro 4 diesel deri ne 2000 cc. Eshte kombinimi me i mire taksa, shpenzime karburanti dhe perqindje ndotje ambjenti per momentin ...

----------


## BlueBaron

> *Formula për taksën e re të makinave. Shtohet tatimi për karburantet.*
> 
> 
> Kush ka një makinë mbi 10-vjeçare do të penalizohet ndjeshëm nga taksa e re e makinave dhe kush e ka më të re do të paguajë afërsisht njësoj, ose më pak.Gazeta ka zbuluar projektligjin e qeverisë, formulën e llogaritjes së taksave vjetore dhe surprizën për vendosjen e një takse të re për karburantet. Nga 1 janari 2012 nafta dhe benzina do të kushtojnë minimalisht 7 lekë më shumë, dhe kjo do të quhet taksa e re e qarkullimit. Zbardhet koeficienti për vitet e prodhimit. Fillon të aplikohet për makinat 3-vjeçare dhe rritet me 0.01  çdo vit. Pas vitit të dhjetë shtesa është 0.04. Hiqet taksa e importit, e qarkullimit dhe e regjistrimit. Ja të gjitha ndryshimet.
> 
> 
> *Shitblerja e makinave*
> 
> Ndryshimi i parë në ligjin e ri të Financave është heqja e taksës së importit dhe shitjes së makinave të përdorura. Kush do të blejë një makinë nga jashtë, pas miratimit të këtij ligji, do të paguajë vetëm TVSH-në dhe asnjë taksë shtesë. E njëjta gjë do të ndodhë edhe me makinat që shiten brenda vendit. Kush shet një makinë pas miratimit të këtij ligji, nuk do të paguajë asnjë lek shtesë si taksë të shitjes së makinës së përdorur. Kjo është pjesa e parë e ligjit të ri të Financave, e cila liberalizon në këtë mënyrë tregtinë e makinave të përdorura, importin dhe shitjen e tyre brenda vendit.
> ...




Kalimi ne 0.18 ne vitin e katert me duket i ekzagjeruar. Makina deri ne fund te vitit te peste konsiderohet e re per efektin e ndotjes (flas per Euro 4 dhe 5).

Taksa e re plus taksa 7 leke/liter ne karburant. Llogarit mesatarisht 600 litra ne vit x 7 leke = 4.200 leke te reja. Minimumi nje makine 10-vjeçare shkon tek 16.200 leke te reja (12.000 + 4.200).

Kjo me duket pak si vjedhje me lezet, kur te gjitha makinat me moshe 10-vjeçare ne vend kane pguar taksen e doganes. Keshtu i takon te taksohen dy here per te njejtin mall. 


Nqs donin qe te nderrohej parku i automjeteve, mjaftonte heqja e doganes. Ndalimi i qarkullimit te Euro 0, 1 dhe 2 per pjesen me te madhe te dites (7.00 - 21.00). Taksat le te ishin fikse siç i ka gjithe Europa.

----------

